# missing boxer



## serranna90 (Sep 27, 2013)

My boxer dog has just gone missing this afternoon i live in shipley on car lane she is dark brownbrown abd is 18 months she is called oaka and is a very skitty dog so i am. very scared for her safety i hust really want to find my dog any help or information if anyone seen her please contact me


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

serranna90 said:


> My boxer dog has just gone missing this afternoon i live in shipley on car lane she is dark brownbrown abd is 18 months she is called oaka and is a very skitty dog so i am. very scared for her safety i hust really want to find my dog any help or information if anyone seen her please contact me


So sorry to hear your dog is missing hope you hear something soon and find her.

Have you contacted your local council dog warden service? Since the 2006 cleaner and safer neighbourhoods act dog control orders, lost and stray dogs come under the jurisdiction and responsibility of the local council, so if you haven't would be a good idea to lodge her details with them.

Another good place is the website dog lost, where you can again lodge her details as missing.
DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Face book and twitter has had some successes even so if you use these worth putting her details on there and asking people to share.

Another good idea is to put up posters in the area she went missing. If you have a printer there is several free missing dog templates that you can use this is one of them.

Lost pet flyer - Templates - Office.com

Other suggestions maybe contact as many vets in the local area, with her details, just in case she is found and taken to a vets.


----------



## serranna90 (Sep 27, 2013)

We tried to contact the warden but ut closed at 5 and is now closed until monday and we have tried all the other ideas apart from posters we doing that tomorrow we just so worried.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

serranna90 said:


> We tried to contact the warden but ut closed at 5 and is now closed until monday and we have tried all the other ideas apart from posters we doing that tomorrow we just so worried.


There is some out of hours telephone numbers on the link below don't know if any cover your area? Its a west yorks police bulletin for stray dogs.

scroll down to second page

http://www.westyorkshire.police.uk/sites/default/files/files/policies/stray_dogs.pdf


----------



## serranna90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you i rang the number and they have put her in the system we just hope someone nice has found her and not someone who will use her for something like fighting we just so worried.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi. Have you got a picture of her. Are you on facebook. Its a great tool for spreading the word. Hope your baby is back home soon xx


----------



## serranna90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah i have put it on facebook for any information i just hope to find her her sister is crying for her and its just awfull to see.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

serranna90 said:


> Thank you i rang the number and they have put her in the system we just hope someone nice has found her and not someone who will use her for something like fighting we just so worried.


At least shes in the system now so if is picked up or reported as found it will be picked up.

There is a good chance that she will be found by someone, we have had threads on here where people have found dogs, and even looked after them until they can get hold of the dog warden overnight or the weekend. its possible that could have happened, like you someone may have tried to ring the normal number and haven't realised that there is an out of hours number too.

I hope today brings you some more positive news.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't know if this is any further help, or it maybe where you phoned for out of hours, but Ive found the kennels where dogs are taken by the wardens if the owners cant be found. Apparently members of public can take the dogs to a kennel if out of hours. Might be worth contacting them too on the off chance.

Kennels
Lost and stray dogs are taken by dog wardens to the following kennels during normal office hours -8.30am - 4.30pm:

Cliffe Kennels, Hoylandswaine, Barnsley - 01226 762391 (during office hours) 
Flushdyke Kennels, Wakefield Road, Ossett - 01924 271028 
Mount Pleasant Kennels, Hampole, Doncaster - 01302 722 748

* 
Out of hours - Members of the public can take stray dogs to Mount Pleasant Kennels  Monday to Friday 6pm to 10pm; Saturday, Sunday and Bank Holidays  8am to 10pm:

Mount Pleasant Kennels, Hampole, Doncaster - 01302 722 748 or 07564 018 638*


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have lost your dog, Did you loose her on the fields at the top of Carr lane?. I will be going over that way in a bit so would she come to me if I see her and called her? I will put a lead in the car just incase.

Hope she is found soon


----------



## serranna90 (Sep 27, 2013)

She will go to anyone with a positive attitude towards her. thank you so much.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Really sorry but I didn't see your girlie.I only live 10 minutes from Carr lane so I will keep a look out for her as I am driving around. Will also mention it to family and friends.

Hope she is found safe and well soon and back home where she belongs xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Any good news this morning ?


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope you have some good news today about your dog x


----------



## serranna90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Would just like to say a big thank you to whoever kept an eye.out for my dog, good news is she has just been found by the gaisby area and is now back home


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad to hear!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

serranna90 said:


> Would just like to say a big thank you to whoever kept an eye.out for my dog, good news is she has just been found by the gaisby area and is now back home


So relieved and happy for you that's she is safe and been found and back where she belongs.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow what a relief!! Now get yourself over to intros and introduce yourself and those super boxers  x


----------



## adamss (May 13, 2013)

Its sad to know about this incident 
I am damn sure that you must have recovered now ..Accept sympathies.
(If you have recovered then please share with us the good news,i can understand very well about love with a pet)


----------

